# Canadian Kangaroos Receive Formal Recognition



## RackMaster (Sep 9, 2011)

An amazing piece of not only Canadian military history but military history in general that is finally being recognized.  It's sad that the unit was disbanded before returning home; if they would have made it home, perhaps they would still exist today.



> September 8, 2011
> *Canadian Kangaroo tanks bound for glory*
> 
> By ADRIAN MORROW
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 9, 2011)

You're welcome.  I had never heard of them either until I read it today.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 10, 2011)

Very interesting. Great read and posting.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 10, 2011)

Found a great site with a lot more information on the Kangaroo's.

http://www.canadiankangaroos.ca



> ... the only Canadian Regiment to be formed in Holland
> 
> ... the only Canadian Regiment to serve in the famous British 79th Armoured Division
> 
> ...


----------

